# morrus



## BrooklynKnight

I sent you an over a week ago.
Did you get it? I got no reply.


----------



## Darkness

You sent him _what_?


----------



## Morrus

A cake?


----------



## Darkness

I want a cake too.


----------



## Morrus

You can have a slice of mine.


----------



## Darkness

Yay! You are the best, Russ!


----------



## BrooklynKnight

an email
i sent an email

-_-

i need more sleep.
really i do.


----------



## Morrus

Oh.  I'd rather have a cake.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

-_-

did you get it?


----------



## Mark

Morrus said:
			
		

> You can have a slice of mine.




_Careful, Darkness.  He says that to all the Mods..._


----------



## Darkness

Mark said:
			
		

> _Careful, Darkness. He says that to all the Mods..._



 This takes the cake!


----------



## Piratecat

I thought I heard someone say cake. I like cake, too.


----------



## Morrus

I didn't get my cake.  You didn't get it by mistake, did you, PC?


----------



## diaglo

we could get *hong* to sing for you...

i hear he has no regrets..

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## alsih2o

Cake, great. Now my raisin pie is going to be completely ignored.

 That is why i hate these pot-luck affairs...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

I hope it doesn't have buttercream icing, I don't like buttercream icing.


----------



## Mark

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Cake, great. Now my raisin pie is going to be completely ignored.
> 
> That is why i hate these pot-luck affairs...




I was going to try the raisin pie until I heard you had a rabbit hutch...


----------



## Piratecat

No, cake is definitely better than raisin pie -- and I have received neither.  Hint hint.


----------



## Blood Jester

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No, cake is definitely better than raisin pie -- and I have received neither. Hint hint.



So what?

If you _had_ your cake, it's not like you could eat it too.


----------



## Creamsteak

...so where are the cheetos?


----------



## KnowTheToe

You accidentailly sent your email to me.  Do you want me to forward it?



I hope it was cheesecake.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

<--- is getting frustrated with the joking.

I sent it to your listed email, with a subject line calling your attention. I even forwarded a copy to Michael Morris too (it was something you both needed to see).

If ya didnt get it i'll resend it, but tell me what to put in the subject line so you can definatly catch it.


----------



## alsih2o

Maybe..."See Attached Cake"?


----------



## Crothian

I don't know, mailing pasteries seems dangeriously messy.....


----------



## Mark

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't know, mailing pasteries seems dangeriously messy.....




We should discuss it further.  Let's fax lunch...


----------



## Tewligan

A couple of months ago, someone in my office brought a raisin pie for our all employee meeting (our meetings are very food-centric, by the way). I have to admit that I didn't care for it at all, which was pretty much the common reaction. If tastes at my workplace are indicative of the general public's opinion of raisin pie, this doesn't bode well for your pie, Clay.

I do, however, quite enjoy cake. Does one have to be a mod to get in on this cake action?


----------



## Mark

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Does one have to be a mod to get in on this cake action?




No.  One does not.  But you must make a humorous offering in the _Thread of Cake_ to qualify for even a sliver of a slice...


----------



## AGFlynn

If you had your cake, would you eat it too? Could you? Would you? With a rake? Could you, would you, with a snake? With Jonathan Frakes?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Clay, I honestly would try the pie but I only eat pie in the spring…   Catch me in two days!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Simple Simon met a pie-man, going to the fair...


----------



## alsih2o

Fine, fine.  Double-cherry bourbon-chocolate cake it is then.

 But I am warning you- if this keeps up I am gonna quit coming to these potluck dessert affairs.






 Well, not really...I mean, all that sugar!


----------



## Ashwyn

There's cake in my house. Somebody help me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

No cake here, but there are lots of doughnuts.  Even a couple jellies.

Hmmm.. now I want chocolate cake.


----------



## barsoomcore

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Double-cherry bourbon-chocolate cake it is then.



Holy crap. I don't know what it is, but I want a piece of THAT action.


----------



## Macbeth

Hmmmm, cake through email? The internet may yet become usefull...


----------



## Ashwyn

I ate the cake. It was sub-optimal.


----------



## LGodamus

My girl friend decorates cakes as a hobby....maybe I should mail the Mods cakes...might improve my chances at being an Ennies judge next year


----------



## jgbrowning

Reluctantly crouched at the starting line
Engines pumping and thumping in time
The green light flashes, the flags go up
Churning and burning they yearn for the cup

joe b.


----------



## Ashwyn

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Reluctantly crouched at the starting line
> Engines pumping and thumping in time
> The green light flashes, the flags go up
> Churning and burning they yearn for the cup
> 
> joe b.



He's going the Distance
He's going for speed


----------



## Grazzt

Any more cake or am I too late?


----------



## Blood Jester

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> He's going the Distance
> He's going for speed



She's all alone, all alone
in her time of need.


----------



## WanderingMonster

My wife's a professional pastry chef.  I can have cake *OR* pie any time I wanted. I suppose I could have cookies, breads, or KWASohn (pronounced _croissant_). Tomorrow night I'm getting some cheesecake. _Rrrowr_.

Sorry guys.  No one's getting that over email.


----------



## alsih2o

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> My wife's a professional pastry chef.  I can have cake *OR* pie any time I wanted. I suppose I could have cookies, breads, or KWASohn (pronounced _croissant_). Tomorrow night I'm getting some cheesecake.




 Oh, yeah? Well, my wife is a geologist and we get free dirt.

 Well, not the good kind, I mean, I still have to buy that. But free dirt!

 Man, I got the short end of the stick this time...


----------



## Crothian

Don't you get free clay?  Or really cheap clay?  

And don't tell your wife that!!


----------



## jdavis

I was just walking by and I heard something about free cake?


----------



## Buttercup

You know, I could really go for a slice of carrot cake.  With a nice thick layer of cream cheese frosting....


----------



## Teflon Billy

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> She's all alone, all alone




ALL ALONE, ALL ALONE



			
				Blood Jester said:
			
		

> in her time of need.


----------



## alsih2o

Crothian said:
			
		

> Don't you get free clay?  Or really cheap clay?
> 
> And don't tell your wife that!!




 Cheap clay is a redundancy old man


----------



## Ashwyn

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> My wife's a professional pastry chef.  I can have cake *OR* pie any time I wanted. I suppose I could have cookies, breads, or KWASohn (pronounced _croissant_). Tomorrow night I'm getting some cheesecake. _Rrrowr_.
> 
> Sorry guys.  No one's getting that over email.



How about some kind of a cake/pie hybrid?


----------



## Tallok

next time I get cake, maybe I'll try throwing it at my email screen.... if it attaches to my computer, then it's one step closer to attaching to my email, and that would have broad implications. that would mean that I could beg for cake from people around the world! No gamer would ever go hungry!
Note: the mints didn't even stick to the computer, but then, they don't smash, so we'll see.


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How about some kind of a cake/pie hybrid?




Would that be a cake with the pie template, or a pie with the cake template?


----------



## Teflon Billy

Crothian said:
			
		

> Would that be a cake with the pie template, or a pie with the cake template?




Quit being a munchkin. Just pick the one that best models the character you have in mind


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Crothian said:
			
		

> Would that be a cake with the pie template, or a pie with the cake template?



 Do cake and pie stack? They both have a dessert bonus.


----------



## diaglo

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Do cake and pie stack? They both have a dessert bonus.




now you're just taking all the flavor out of it. you might as well eat cardboard.   


everyone knows the ORiginal Fruitcake is the only true dessert. ALl the other confectionaries are just poor imitations of the real thing.


----------



## Ravellion

Gone for almost a year, but I come back in time for cake. Life is good.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

meta threads make me hungry.  :\


----------



## Ashwyn

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Quit being a munchkin. Just pick the one that best models the character you have in mind



I'm thinking Half-Devil's Food cake/Half-Pumpkin pie with chocolate frosting.


----------



## diaglo

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Half-Devil's Food cake/Half-Pumpkin pie with chocolate frosting.





only if you soak it in Rum.


----------



## Hand of Evil

here is a cake


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Half-Devil's Food cake/Half-Pumpkin pie with chocolate frosting.



What's the half-pumpkin template look like?


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What's the half-pumpkin template look like?



Orange and bumpy. Think George Hamilton.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Quit being a munchkin.




YUMMY! You mean like those mini donuts at Dunkin donuts???
Those are good. But not as good as cake. 

Can I have some cake?

I'd settle for just being able to have a few spoonfuls of frosting....

mmmmmmmmm


----------

